# breeder in CT



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

I just visited www.cameronfamilyfarm.com this morning since they are about 20 minutes from my home. I'm so happy there is someone local since poultry breeders with the breeds I am interested in, are kinda scarce in my neck of the woods of CT.

Anyhow, nice set up, nice people, NPIP certified, nice selection of chicks available and coming up. They are located in East Haddam CT

I highly recommend them. And of course I ordered a few chicks
Just thought I'd throw this out there, since it's hard to find breeders in our area.
Diane


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

That's about an hour from me! Ill have to check it out.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you know if we could pick up the chicks? I want gold laced wyandottes like crazy!


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

yes you can pick them up, I am picking up some at the end of the month, day olds..


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool I contacted them. Thanks so much for sharing! I'm in mass.


----------

